# Hoyt Aspen



## Tang8264 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Aspen*

I have recently got back into Archery after a Long spell. I picked-up an Aspen and really like it for finger shooting. I was trying an X7 with fingers, but have since gone back to a release with that bow. I feel for the price of an Aspen, you can't to wrong. You can start out with just about anything, just get started. What ever you go with, Enjoy!!!!

Hoyt X7, Hoyt Aspen


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I had one but didn't like the fat grip. It shot better than I did.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The only shooter's bow I ever got was an Aspen carbon plus. A lot of people shoot them well. I called it the Asprin because it was a headache for me.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i wanted one but could not find a used one of proper size/weight . i bought a used merlin supernova that i like a lot [but would like to try a barnsdale also] . good luck


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Loved mine*

Used a 47", e-wheel Aspen for target shooting over a few year span. It was absolutely brilliant. If it's a deal, I'd snap it up. They won't get much cheaper if decide to sell in another year.

I no longer have mine though, as I figured the 'limited' class was on its way out and traded it on a FITA-style recurve. (I don't shoot that as well...)


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

No experience with one yet, but I have one on the way. :darkbeer:


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have one which I hunt with. Bought it new in 2000. Haven't had the need to look for a different bow.

If you can get a good deal on one which fits you, I would scoop on it.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is $150 shipped a good deal?


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Naw...*



musikman43155 said:


> Is $150 shipped a good deal?


Naw, that's crap. Um, but send me the name and address of where it is at and I'll take care of it for you :wink:


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

capool said:


> I had one but didn't like the fat grip. It shot better than I did.


I could never good back to a fat grip, either. But a fat grip on a long AtoA may not be bad for target. I have to admit that I have never tried one, just my .02. dd



Unclegus said:


> The only shooter's bow I ever got was an Aspen carbon plus. A lot of people shoot them well. I called it the Asprin because it was a headache for me.


Unclegus, now that's funny! dd


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I shoot a Oneida Aeoroforce, and even with sideplates, the grip is very thick. I know all about the "thick grip blues"...


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*my Aspen*

by the way musicman , i won a lot of 3d with it ..........a couple of indoors and American 900 also....., i killed about 8 deer with it.... it made me a great shoot (the bow did it , not me) 
of course , a newer bow will perform better , but then they dont go for 150 bucks either.....


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

shot a carbon+4 with cams for years , heck of a bow for its day , never thought the grip was big while I was shooting it , picked one up this summer and compared to todays bows it does indeed have a large grip , but you can take the side plates or wood grip off and slim the handle down some , would make you a heck of a good bow for that kind of money , sold my last 1 about 4 yrs ago on ebay & it went for almost $600 then


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I have one..accu-wheels and contender limbs. Solid and dependable bow.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

check my sig... both with carbonite limbs.


----------



## cap61 (Aug 14, 2007)

I've had the Oasis, Aspen, Stratus, and the Defiant and Superstar Supreme Hoyt bows. ALL have shot better than average for fingers. Probably for the money the best yet. Can be a little on the heavy side, but with command cams you get very good speed and a smooth draw. As far as the fat grip, I took the wood of and wrapped the grip with a leather wrap from a softball bat handle. Nice and warm, not to fat! I recently tried to find something better than a Hoyt, but I'm going back. Getting a Hoyt Defiant Legacy, 44inches long with a 7 1/2 inch brace. These bows can all be bought for under $200. Some on ebay right now. $150 dollars shipped is a very good buy! Another thing about Hoyt is the tech support from them is awesome!


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

There are some nice ones on ebay. They are a great finger bow! If you can find one in good shape they may be one of the best.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, The Aspen I just got has 50lb LX pro limbs and accuwheels. If I wanted to switch it up and use command cams for a 29" DL, what would happen to the lbs of the limbs? I'm not sure it worth pursuing, but the curiousity factor you know..


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just a note on the grip.

I purchased a grip from Loesch for my Aspen. It is a one piece for low wrist. I like it much better than the factory grip.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

I shot an Aspen with Redline cams for several years and did well with it. I'm now using my Ultratec and shooting even better.

Sold mine for $150 3 years ago.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i used to shoot an aspen redline, shot my first 300 NFAA indoor round with it


----------



## Hoyt4Site (Feb 3, 2009)

i know they usually go for a high price for as old as they are but i could have got one off craigslist last month for $90 but didnt have the money.


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*wow*



musikman43155 said:


> I know this is a long axle to axle bow, perfect for finger shooting. How many people still use it? How much are they worth? I may be looking @ buying one because it seems very inexpensive.
> 
> Looking for thoughts/oppinions.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a Reflex Caribou that was an exact replica of the previous years Aspen, 45" ATA, 10 1/2" Brace--XL pro limbs, Accuwheels---------sweetest shootin bow ever in my hands in 30 plus yrs of finger shooting


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*Aspen*

i used mine till last june. got a connie , 
it is in perfect working order
used it barebow for target and hunting
did about 8 deer with it in 7 years
it is worth 150 dlls


----------



## brewski (Dec 6, 2004)

*Aspen*

Shot two of them for many years. Still have a camo one 28 -31 draw with command cam. Have a custom shoot thru system on it. Will sell for $150.00


----------



## fingerman (May 23, 2006)

*hoyt aspen*

I have an Aspen that is in very good condition, I've shot it for years. It is a light blue pearl color. 46.5 ata 40-50 lb and 25-27" draw accu wheels and LX pro limbs. It is still a shooter,I have won the NY indoors with it and Massachusetts indoors and lots of other shoots. It has all ways shot better than I could shoot it. Only thinking of letting it go so that some one else can enjoy it as much as I have. plus I just bought a hoyt vantage 8. $150.00 firm plus shipping


----------

